# Is there anything to harvest from a marmot?



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Today is opening day for marmot in Colorado. I spotted some "trophy" marmots last weekend and was wondering if there was anything of value on those chunkers. Fur? Edible meat? I've got no experience with these critters. Thoughts?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure there might be some "value" in one of three ways possibly a fourth if necessary. 1) fur .2) population control. 3) damage to environment--holes--erosion .4) possibly edible. However all of these are just my thoughts as I dont know for sure. lastly there doesnt have to be any value as long as the end result outweighs actually having them. Having said that, they must have some merit for being or there wouldnt be a season as well.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Save their teeth and make them into a saw


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Save their teeth and make them into a saw


Brilliant!

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good call Fred !

Also their brain is a delicacy..Preferably on a Ritz...Everything is good on a Ritz.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

don't forget the cheez whiz........Oh, and a bottle of Blatz

......I think I'm going to be sick.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Blatz is your problem...Try some Boones Farm (might I suggest their Apple variety) or Mogen David 20/20


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

omg, I haven't had any maddog in years....."I don't care who you are, that's funny"!!!!!LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I was thinking the same as I was typing that..those were the days..the days of no money and nasty hangovers.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Considering Marmots have a season and set bag limit you are required to eat them or face a waste of edible meat ticket. (if Caught)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Maddog 20/20, that brings back some old memories!! Don't forget that night train express @ 17.5% it would sit my young butt down.....and it made a great parts cleaner in a pinch!LOL


Or lack of memories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> omg, I haven't had any maddog in years....."I don't care who you are, that's funny"!!!!!LMAO


MD 20/20- My oh my some stories to tell HA !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They are protected here, should be good eating!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> omg, I haven't had any maddog in years....."I don't care who you are, that's funny"!!!!!LMAO


 ok I quess this is where I say Boones Farm Country Quencher or some TJ Swan easy nights.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Seems we've all had experience with good ole Mad Dog 20/20 !







So is a Marmot considered to be a rockchuck ? We don't have them, just groundhogs which are similar. If so, people eat groundhogs. My uncles used to boil and then roast them on the grill when I was a kid. Never tried it but they swore by it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mad dog 20/20, I am still trying to forget some of those days, and now you guys bring them all up again. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Mad dog 20/20, I am still trying to forget some of those days, and now you guys bring them all up again. LOL


LOL You're welcome !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> So is a Marmot considered to be a rockchuck ? We don't have them, just groundhogs which are similar.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmot


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Had plenty of the rodents (sorry, marmots are rodents) and like Bones said, par boil the vegetarians first until the meat pulls from the bones easily. Just keep the good parts such as legs, back, as you would a rabbit. Once boiled, put them in any dish like noodles, rice or grill them. I'm not one to trick anyone into eating something they can't wrap their mind around, so I always tell them first. Every person that have I fed it to, liked it! The meat is considered a delicacy in some parts and is extremely clean tasting. And one more thing: Eating one is the best way to teach them a lesson about the food chain.

The grainy photo below is one I took a few years ago with a 300-grain Barnes "varmint" load in my .45/70 JDJ Contender. Kinda Contenderized it in the field. Marmota monax Eastern variety.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice shooting Glen....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmot


 Thanks Don. Marmot/Varmint same thing LOL. Nice chuck Glen !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fat little buggers! Big pistol as well, good shot.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Years ago I was on a "ya gotta eat whatever ya kill" kick. Coyote and rockchuck/marmot cured me of that affliction!! YUCK!! I cooked marmot 3 or 4 different ways, and I wouldn't feed any of it to my dog. Now a nicely done squirrel, rabbit, or rattlesnake is a whole different story!! Oh yea, had a really good Mtn. Lion stew once too!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had rattlesnake and it's great. Seen a few guys here had recipes for mountain lion and bobcat. Next on my list if I can ever get out west would definitely be the lion.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Woodchuck is like marmot like venison is like deer meat; like buzzards are like vultures. The Western varieties are on a different diet and most likely that is why they don't taste good. A deer that eats sage tastes different than one that eats corn and beans.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Your so right Glen, I have had some mule deer that I just couldnt handle, but all whitetail has been good especially the coues. The mule deer from the sage country to me seems the worse.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have, remember I am from Ohio also, just not raised there. But I visited my dad during School vacations. He had a fur business and bait&tackle shop in Piqua.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 4, 2012)

_We used to hunt groundhogs in Indiana and they are absoluteyy delicious. Especially done on a charcoal grill. Weastern or Russian salad dressing for a marinade. They only eat vegies and greens just like deer and any other herbivor. _


----------

